# How to setup HR24-200 to wireless network?



## dok1128 (Jun 28, 2014)

I was wondering if someone can walk me through on how to setup my HR24-200 DVR to my wireless network at home.

My router is in Room 1 that has a HR24-500 DVR. The HR24-500 is connected to my router via ethernet cable. My router comes with a wireless network and it is setup in the house. All my devices in the house connect to my router via the wireless network. Only Room 1 has the option to connect to the router using an ethernet cable.

The HR24-500 DVR in Room 1 was a replacement for an old DirecTV DVR that broke. The old DirecTV DVR that broke had a DECA Broadband adapter that I believe was used to give wireless access to the HR24-200 DVR in the living room previously.

The HR24-200 DVR in the living room has no option to connect to the router using an ethernet cable. Only available option is to connect to the my wireless network.

Any assistance is appreciated!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DECA is "just" a coax network, so if you had an adapter on your old DVR, for it to connect wirelessly, there either had to be another DECA that was Wireless, or that adapter was a WCCK DECA. If it was a WCCK, then you can use it for the HR24-200 to bridge wireless to your router.

"Step One" is to find out what that DECA adapter is and if you still have it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dok1128 said:


> The HR24-500 DVR in Room 1 was a replacement for an old DirecTV DVR that broke.


I will go a step further. what was the model number of the DVR that was replaced by the "new" HR24?


----------



## dok1128 (Jun 28, 2014)

I believe it was a HR20. I wanted to upload pictures of the DECA units to this post but I can't see the option to attach it to this reply. I only see a button for "Image" and it asks me for URL. How can I attach a picture to my post/reply? Sorry, I am a newbie to this forum.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You'll want to restore the system to the way it was before less the DECA adapter that was connected directly to back the HR20.

As VOS (and DDIRECTV in their latest ad campaign) points out, coax is NOT "wireless".


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nor does it need to be. Wired is better than wireless unless the latter is all you can manage.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dok1128 said:


> I believe it was a HR20. I wanted to upload pictures of the DECA units to this post but I can't see the option to attach it to this reply. I only see a button for "Image" and it asks me for URL. How can I attach a picture to my post/reply? Sorry, I am a newbie to this forum.











In the lower right is a tab with "more reply options" and that brings up the screen in this picture


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think one needs five posts in order to put up images.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dok1128 said:


> .
> 
> The HR24-200 DVR in the living room


out of curiosity press the dash button on this HR24, does the message says "Internet connected"


----------



## dok1128 (Jun 28, 2014)

These are the pictures


----------



## dok1128 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey, guys! I was able to fix my problem. Here is what I did.

1. I got rid of the DECA1MR0-01 Connected Home Adapter (white box).
2. In Room 1 where my router is located, I used a splitter to connect the satellite cable then two coax cables to connect to HR24-500 DVR and the CCK (black box DECA Broadband Adapter DECABB1MR0-01).
3. I then used an ethernet cable to connect to my router and the other end to the CCK.
4. Another ethernet cable to connect to my router and the other end to HR24-500 DVR.

The CCK was able to obtain an IP address from my router (wired network).

And in my living room, on the HR24-200 DVR i went through the network setup and choose Wireless. It is now able to connect to the internet through the CCK!

Thanks to everyone who replied to this post. I hope others who have this issue will find the above solution helpfull.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dok1128 said:


> Hey, guys! I was able to fix my problem. Here is what I did.
> 
> 1. I got rid of the DECA1MR0-01 Connected Home Adapter (white box).
> 2. In Room 1 where my router is located, I used a splitter to connect the satellite cable then two coax cables to connect to HR24-500 DVR and the CCK (black box DECA Broadband Adapter DECABB1MR0-01).
> 3. I then used an ethernet cable to connect to my router and the other end to the CCK.


You were good until step #3 then it went "down hill" remove the ethernet cable from HR24 and do a Red Button Reset. This will get this HR24 to join the coax network. BTW, the second HR24 is getting internet from the coax network using the CCK, not wireless


----------

